# Are Black Ants harmful to rabbits?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the title says it all! Just wondering as today Ive noticed quite a few of your regular black ants on the patio area where the hutch is and when I was dissenfecting the hutch today Ive noticed a couple in and out of the hutch!

Are these harmful to my buns?


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

My outdoor buns have never had problems with them (Rosie and Ady)
I don't think they are harmful to them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have never had a problem with them, I dont think they are a problem for bunnies, dont think they can hurt much really, never heard of them hurting anything, other than the flying ones of course, they bite!

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

oh thats good to hear! I was getting a lil para this afternoon worrying away!

btw is it the 3 of us online only right now lol!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

umber said:


> btw is it the 3 of us online only right now lol!


seems like it doesnt it  
I'm in the coolest room of the house so I think I'll be on here for a while! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

haha i just have no life


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachh said:


> haha i just have no life


ok, so while its quiet, how do you get mulipul pictures on your sig or did you make all of them one picture? I have only got paint, and that wont do it 

will try not to hyjack your thread tho umber.

*Heidi*


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

I downloaded a free program off google called 'Picasa'
and used it to make a collage  its really good!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

thats ok lol highjack away!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachh said:


> I downloaded a free program off google called 'Picasa'
> and used it to make a collage  its really good!


oh cool, thanks, will try to find it and try and make one 



umber said:


> thats ok lol highjack away!


thanks umber


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

that is a great program thanks Rachh! now just working out how to use it 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachh said:


> I downloaded a free program off google called 'Picasa'
> and used it to make a collage  its really good!


sorry to be a pain, am I being really thick?
how do you get yours to come up so big on here, mine has gone really small?

*Heidi*


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

upload it to photobucket.com and you can select the size to upload it too.
select 'large'  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachh said:


> upload it to photobucket.com and you can select the size to upload it too.
> select 'large'  xx


it still says file too big  ah well, will keep trying I guess, will stop hyjacking Umbers thread about Sig's now 

*Heidi*


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

If you wanna email it to me ill do it for you?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Rachh said:


> If you wanna email it to me ill do it for you?


ohhhh I want I want I want a nice siggggg! plsssssssssssssss!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachh said:


> If you wanna email it to me ill do it for you?


yes please  I have PM'd you asking what I need to send?

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Re the ants, my dad told me to use Jayes fluid in a watering can on the patio area, it kills them off and they never come back (aparently) though I'd move the hutch well away before you do it as it seriously stinks


----------

